# Anybody tried to use untrimmed 40G breeder?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will it stand pressure? Opinions please
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes; I use one and have for several years. The trim is not added for strenght it is mostly cosmetic.


----------

